# Upside down panna cotta with chocolate sauce - a "dance-in-the-plate" dessert!



## edward36 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey folks!

Ever since my trip to Toscana I still try to master the panna cotta dessert. There really can be endless variations of how the panna cotta can be served. This time I chose the "dance-in-the-plate" option: once the panna cotta is ready, carefully turn it over on a plate, and then - garnish with anything you like.













20140802_175954.jpg



__ edward36
__ Aug 5, 2014






Basic panna cotta, inspired by a recipe from Gordon Ramsay:

2 cups heavy cream
1.5 fl. oz. milk
2 oz. white sugar
3-4 tbsp rum
1/2 tsp vanilla extract or 1 vanilla bean seeds
0.2 oz powdered gelatine or 4 medium leafs 
Panna cotta is a really easy dessert to make, once you master the basics. So, follow the below steps to the point - and you gonna enjoy one of the world's sexiest desserts :)

Step 1: prepare the gelatine. If using sheet gelatine - soak the sheets in plenty of cold water. However, powdered gelatine is a different story. You gonna have to be precise here. Take exactly 1 fl. oz. milk and pour in the small bowl. Then spread the gelatine powder over the milk and let it stand for at least 20 minutes. Meanwhile - move to step 2.

Step 2: In a saucepan combine heavy cream, remaining milk, sugar, rum and the vanilla extract (or seeds together with the bean). Heat on medium fire, constantly stirring, until almost boiling. But do *not*  let it boil. Once reached the needed temperature, take the saucepan off the heat. This whole preparation is going to take you just the time needed for gelatine to be ready.

Step 3: If you're using sheet gelatine, squeeze it carefully and add to the hot cream mixture. Whisk until fully dissolved and incorporated. Powdered gelatine - even easier. Pur few tbsp of the hot cream mixture into the bowl, whisk a bit then - pour back into the hot cream, whisking thoroughly to ensure the gelatine is dissolved completely.

Step 4: Pour the mixture into portion glasses and refrigerate until settled, 5-6 hours to the least.

To make an upside-down panna cotta, use the tip of the knife to separate the panna cotta edges from the cup, then place the cup in boiling hot water for 10 seconds and then immediately turn it over onto a plate. 

I used a simple chocolate syrup, the one you'd pour over your pancakes, to garnish... 

Enjoy!

Ed


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2014)

Edward, evening.....   great looking desert....    I love deserts....  AND it shows.......


----------



## edward36 (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Edward, evening.....   great looking desert....    I love deserts....  AND it shows.......



Hey Dave,

Thanks! And I know first hand what "it shows" means ;).

Ed


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2014)

This looks excellent. Thanks so much for posting the recipe and the discussion around it.








Disco


----------



## edward36 (Aug 12, 2014)

Disco said:


> This looks excellent. Thanks so much for posting the recipe and the discussion around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Disco!

Ed


----------

